# I’m upset



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Every time I reach a milestone with Lyft they cheap out and screw me. At Gold and Platinum the day I reached them the perks that made it worthwhile were discontinued. 
Now I finally make it to 1K rides and instead of a lined nylon shell the jacket is going to be a cheap fleece one that will look like crap in a month. 
I am very not happy.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

You're already messing up if you riding for those perks.

I only got on Lyft to get my 1,000 dollar promo and now it's just the stepkid app to Uber. Helps me out when Uber slows down.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It just irks me when they dangle a carrot at milestones then jerk it back just when I get there. Maybe my timing is just bad but it has happened at every milestone.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> It just irks me when they dangle a carrot at milestones then jerk it back just when I get there. Maybe my timing is just bad but it has happened at every milestone.


Yeah that's gonna keep happening the more milestones you go after. Good luck with it though.

I came to this thread mainly because it reminded me of that Drake song


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Every time I reach a milestone with Lyft they cheap out and screw me. At Gold and Platinum the day I reached them the perks that made it worthwhile were discontinued.
> Now I finally make it to 1K rides and instead of a lined nylon shell the jacket is going to be a cheap fleece one that will look like crap in a month.
> I am very not happy.


Damn. The same thing happened to me with Platinum. They yanked the pax trip ETA a week before I hit it. I'm now 13 rides away from 1k for the jacket (not that I'd wear it anyway).


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Every time I reach a milestone with Lyft they cheap out and screw me. At Gold and Platinum the day I reached them the perks that made it worthwhile were discontinued.
> Now I finally make it to 1K rides and instead of a lined nylon shell the jacket is going to be a cheap fleece one that will look like crap in a month.
> I am very not happy.


Yeah, Kevin. Frustrating beyond belief. I'm losing faith they have any decency at all. Do you drive Uber as well?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

What's this jacket thingy? I have well over 1k rides and never got this incentive...


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> Damn. The same thing happened to me with Platinum. They yanked the pax trip ETA a week before I hit it. I'm now 13 rides away from 1k for the jacket (not that I'd wear it anyway).


I love the jacket. It's warm. Looks great too.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I just got the Amp this month.

I'm pretty amped up about it.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> It just irks me when they dangle a carrot at milestones then jerk it back just when I get there. Maybe my timing is just bad but it has happened at every milestone.


So funnel your frustration productively and get your resume together because these rideshare companies are in a race to the bottom and it will only get worse.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

They really are HUMs. This latest round of annual, Yuletide pay cuts seems to have finally gotten under enough folks skin to get us to get it (us) together up here in the great white north to get off our arse's and do some thing proactive for once.

I have great hope.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> What's this jacket thingy? I have well over 1k rides and never got this incentive...


They should have sent you an e-mail or notification after getting 1,000 rides. You tell them the size of jacket that you want and verify your mailing address: https://take.lyft.com/1kclub/


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

These perks are there to keep you accepting rides. It’s a carrot stick scam.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Every time I reach a milestone with Lyft they cheap out and screw me. At Gold and Platinum the day I reached them the perks that made it worthwhile were discontinued.
> Now I finally make it to 1K rides and instead of a lined nylon shell the jacket is going to be a cheap fleece one that will look like crap in a month.
> I am very not happy.


Sounds like my united air line miles program lol.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I just got the Amp this month.
> 
> I'm pretty amped up about it.


Now take said AMP and put it up on eBay immediately. It's the only time it will make you any money.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dang Merc. And I just threw the box out.

https://www.google.com/search?q=eba...iBgLrfAhXoY98KHfXGDcYQsxgILQ&biw=1216&bih=739

They put passengers in/on my que with out asking me. Heck, they sent me this thing with out my permission. I am not feeling immoral selling it.

Dangit. I do feel it's wrong and can't sell it. LoL. This is why I'm not rich. Well, that and I'm lazy......


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Every time I reach a milestone with Lyft they cheap out and screw me. At Gold and Platinum the day I reached them the perks that made it worthwhile were discontinued.
> Now I finally make it to 1K rides and instead of a lined nylon shell the jacket is going to be a cheap fleece one that will look like crap in a month.
> I am very not happy.


Don't be so shabby, just think in all the money you help to save to all this cheap people, if you compare it with taxi fares
Lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Brunch said:


> They should have sent you an e-mail or notification after getting 1,000 rides. You tell them the size of jacket that you want and verify your mailing address: https://take.lyft.com/1kclub/


Thanks, never got an email (i never delete emails and they straight up just never sent one to me) but I filled out the link and they said it's on the way.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kewl AB! 
And we all thought they didn't care.

Post a pic of it when it comes?



Brunch said:


> They should have sent you an e-mail or notification after getting 1,000 rides. You tell them the size of jacket that you want and verify your mailing address: https://take.lyft.com/1kclub/


Wow Brunch. Cool of you to look out for forum mates and dig that up.

Just cool and thanks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Every time I reach a milestone with Lyft they cheap out and screw me. At Gold and Platinum the day I reached them the perks that made it worthwhile were discontinued.
> Now I finally make it to 1K rides and instead of a lined nylon shell the jacket is going to be a cheap fleece one that will look like crap in a month.
> I am very not happy.


Screw that !

Go buy yourself an Italian Chrome tanned Lamb skin jacket.

Smoother than Your skin EVER WAS !

Advertise FOR NO ONE !



Mole said:


> Sounds like my united air line miles program lol.


 United !
Who can Afford to fly on anything but Frontier or Spirit ! ?


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw that !
> 
> Go buy yourself an Italian Chrome tanned Lamb skin jacket.
> 
> ...


Everything is expensive, only Uber is cheap



Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Everything is really expensive, only Uber is cheap


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw that !
> 
> Go buy yourself an Italian Chrome tanned Lamb skin jacket.
> 
> ...


Airlines have reasonable prices considering what you get and I never fly budget airlines mostly because I do not feel safe on them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Airlines have reasonable prices considering what you get and I never fly budget airlines mostly because I do not feel safe on them.


Poor pilots do not want to die just as much as well paid pilots do not wish to die.

( its Why CONSUMERS WILL NEVER TRUST SELF FLYING PLANES !)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mole said:


> Airlines have reasonable prices considering what you get and I never fly budget airlines mostly because I do not feel safe on them.


I was on a fight from south America on some national named airline. Gurda de national relieved me of my last $500. On the flight to Miami I noticed my seat was lose. Reach down and it's being held with 3 screws instead of the 4 it was designed to have. Only time I was afraid on a commercial flight. That was a fun one.
==============================================================================

OT sea story alert

Having no money, cabs would not take me to a western union so I could get some cash. (I did not use or have credit cards back then)

As I slept in the airport in Fla. One of the security guards All of whom I was now on a first name basis with, woke me up to point out the Spice girls were walking threw. I had not been in the states in a while and had no idea who they were.

I wondered why she was pointing out hookers when she knew I had no cash. They were in full stage attire. I mean no disrespect.

Then I hitch hiked around and things got weird, LoL



tohunt4me said:


> Poor pilots do not want to die just as much as well paid pilots do not wish to die.


Right!? And when they make a difficult landing, they get lauded in the press for being heroes. Their butt is up there, too! My thinkin' is they have a vested interest in not making a big dark spot as well!

Not like they have a time out, olly, olly en'free option. snork


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> I was on a fight from south America on some national named airline. Gurda de national relieved me of my last $500. On the flight to Miami I noticed my seat was lose. Reach down and it's being held with 3 screws instead of the 4 it was designed to have. Only time I was afraid on a commercial flight. That was a fun one.
> ==============================================================================
> 
> OT sea story alert
> ...


Yea . . . even the " Reunion " pics . . .


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I was drunk and exhausted 2Hunt. But swear the woman in the middle of your 1st picture. She was close to 7 foot tall! Really is how I remember it. And she was wearing shoes that had to add not much less than a foot.

Har! After 2 years, I am 493 rides short of 1K.

Thanks again for the link, Brunch. 

I had forgotten all about this when I slowed down doing lyft. I only turn it on in Massachusetts (CT driver's can't uber in some cities, there)
or trying to get a ride away from the airport.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Poor pilots do not want to die just as much as well paid pilots do not wish to die.
> 
> ( its Why CONSUMERS WILL NEVER TRUST SELF FLYING PLANES !)


It is not the pilots I fear the most although budget airline seem to have pilots with less training but that is not always the case I'm more worried about mechanical issues but then again bad stuff happens even on major airlines.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> It is not the pilots I fear the most although budget airline seem to have pilots with less training but that is not always the case I'm more worried about mechanical issues but then again bad stuff happens even on major airlines.


Taco Air pilots landed a jet on a levee outside of New Orleans.

The Only POSSIBLE PLACE TO LAND IT AS THEY DROPPED OUT OF THE SKY.

Excellent reaction and handling.

Engine Failure.
Storm.
Swampy wet ground.

Dead Stick 737.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Every time I reach a milestone with Lyft they cheap out and screw me. At Gold and Platinum the day I reached them the perks that made it worthwhile were discontinued.
> Now I finally make it to 1K rides and instead of a lined nylon shell the jacket is going to be a cheap fleece one that will look like crap in a month.
> I am very not happy.


----------------------
LOL !!! Yeah, but you have a really cute dog in its' pink coat and hat !!


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why CONSUMERS WILL NEVER TRUST SELF FLYING PLANES !)


LOL!

Modern commercial airline planes are more "self flying" than the Uber/Lyft experiment vehicles are "self driving".


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I was drunk and exhausted 2Hunt. But swear the woman in the middle of your 1st picture. She was close to 7 foot tall! Really is how I remember it. And she was wearing shoes that had to add not much less than a foot.
> 
> *Har! After 2 years, I am 493 rides short of 1K.*
> 
> ...


I'll never see that jacket. I've been on Lyft for 3 years. A whopping 374 rides. I just don't like doing rides for Lyft. Makes me feel icky.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Same here, Jazz.

What would Ron do?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> LOL !!! Yeah, but you have a really cute dog in its' pink coat and hat !!


KK, your just fun to read, always pleasant and just a joy.

Hope your holidays were great!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> LOL !!! Yeah, but you have a really cute dog in its' pink coat and hat !!


It's actually a functional motorcycle jacket and helmet. I added kidney and spinal armor to the jacket. The vet said she had to have goggles to protect her eyes on the bike and I got carried away from there . 
She loves riding on the bike with me. We have ridden through 21 states now


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would rather have AIDS tattooed on my forehead than wear that lyft jacket. But I did want to donate it to a homeless guy and see that guy begging for change every day

I never got an email or any after 1000 rides



Mole said:


> Airlines have reasonable prices considering what you get and I never fly budget airlines mostly because I do not feel safe on them.


Spirit airlines actually has good safety numbers and newer planes than most other airlines, but you can't breathe in the seats


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I would rather have AIDS tattooed on my forehead than wear that lyft jacket. But I did want to donate it to a homeless guy and see that guy begging for change every day
> 
> I never got an email or any after 1000 rides
> 
> Spirit airlines actually has good safety numbers and newer planes than most other airlines, but you can't breathe in the seats


I'm over 50 gravity has set in I need a wide seat lol.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> You're already messing up if you riding for those perks.
> 
> I only got on Lyft to get my 1,000 dollar promo and now it's just the stepkid app to Uber. Helps me out when Uber slows down.


Low, on point, ruthless, you should run for President...Well said man,,,,



Kevin Kargel said:


> It just irks me when they dangle a carrot at milestones then jerk it back just when I get there. Maybe my timing is just bad but it has happened at every milestone.


"Carrot" "Jerking" "Timing"? lay off the ******* dude, your brain is starting clam up


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

Ha! Like my brother. He turned 18 a week after Texas changes the legal drinking age to 21. He complained forever.


----------

